# best baby wear



## kelia (Dec 29, 2017)

Please help me to find best baby winter wear. My elder one is find difficulty in this winter. Please help me out.


----------



## mumto1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Depends on where you live, what do other people do where you are? Is it cost that's an issue? I used to take advantage of season end sales (buying ahead) which is a gamble, and I bought a lot of used clothes. If I got lucky, a parent would be getting rid of a whole wardrobe of clothing from shoes to hats (I know you aren't supposed to buy used shoes but I did sometimes). One thing I have always found useful are rain pants, they can take you through multiple seasons depending on what you wear underneath. When my son was very little we had bibbed fleece overalls. Also hats with ear flaps and under the chin closures as kids tend to rip them off otherwise, and mitts joined with string or yarn. Bogs are very popular here, but we never used them (I don't know if they were around then).

https://www.sportchek.ca/product/33...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CIewr4aZ2tgCFUXCwAodHboHTA

https://www.mec.ca/en/product/5020-251/Teddy-Hat

http://www.bogsfootwear.ca/shop/index.html


----------



## Kidam (May 21, 2021)

Check out babyoutlet.com for your reference


----------



## margotbooth (May 15, 2021)

You can get the best autumn winter baby clothes from Whimsical Wanda. I recently bought one for my baby.


----------



## jembenjamin (Jun 29, 2021)

Dress your baby in layers.Dress the infant in one additional layer than what you'd be comfortable wearing at night in that room. Consider a onesie, sleep sack, or lightweight swaddle in warmer months. In colder months, opt for a long-sleeved onesie or a heavier sleepsack or swaddle.
The bottom layer can be snug, like leggings and a bodysuit. On top of that, you can put another layer of pants and a long sleeve shirt. Finish up with a jacket, hat, mittens, and warm booties to keep hands and feet warm.


----------

